

Would you use the following app - almogK
http://linklyapp.com/
Would you use this app, easily collaborate around links and ideas with Linkly
======
sharemywin
you would need to add a lot more features for me to be willing to pay. kind of
a sharepoint knock off with document tracking, links anoucements, wiki, todo
list. something like that. I'd probably still offer a free version with
limited storage capacity. I might use it with just links if I could access it
from my phone and it was free.

~~~
almogK
Thanks for the feedback, signup for beta if your interested.

